# Red cranks



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Does Sram make the new Red cranks in a 52-36, 172.5?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

nope. nor can you buy SRAM rings either. i don't think anyone else makes compatible rings.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Will these work?

http://shop.praxis-works.com/52-36-Black-110BCD-5236-0001.htm


----------

